# Picture test



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

picture from Treo test


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

http://woc-01.media.globix.net/COMP009996MOD1/2007_0720/Jimdale_final_300k.wmv
http://209.10.22.7:80/COMP009996MOD1/2007_0720/Jimdale_final_300k.wmv

Don't bother playing with these... you can view it but I can't figure out how to save it.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

.


----------

